# Help me remeber this furry comic, please.



## sabin77 (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm looking for a gay furry comic about a dog or wolf stranded on an island with a tribe of leopards who stuck him with, one of their tribe members and there is language barrier. Please help me remember. I don't know it title.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 24, 2020)

Would that be LOST AND FOUND by Edesk and Sisco?


----------



## sabin77 (Jan 24, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Would that be LOST AND FOUND by Edesk and Sisco?


Yes it is, thank you very much.


----------

